# من فضلكم اريد شراء نترات الفضة اين اجدها



## alami hassan (29 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد طلاء الطبق الهوائي و المادة المطلوبة هي نترات الفضة مع بعض المواد الاخرى اين ساجد نترات الفضة كيف دلك و شكرا​


----------



## ahmed appas (30 ديسمبر 2008)

اسال الاوروبى


----------



## a-cad (1 يناير 2009)

*نترات الفضة*

فاعل حمض الازوت مع الفضة مع التسخين الخفيف بعد ازابة المعدن يكون السائل هو نترات الفضة 
كما توجد في الاسواق على شكل ملح و تباع في محلات بيع المواد الكيميائية :33:


----------



## mahershk (10 يوليو 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## عبده الموجى (11 يوليو 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------

